# Mt Evans...water stop??



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm going to ride Mt evans tomorrow. Is there water along the way?? I've noticed the Echo Lodge before....does this hav econcessions and water?

thanks


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

EndoMadness said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm going to ride Mt evans tomorrow. Is there water along the way?? I've noticed the Echo Lodge before....does this hav econcessions and water?
> 
> thanks


No water after Echo Lake. If the bathrooms are open at the summit, you might be able to get some from the sinks. They've been close everytime I've gone up. I'm going tomorrow too.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Noël said:


> No water after Echo Lake. If the bathrooms are open at the summit, you might be able to get some from the sinks. They've been close everytime I've gone up. I'm going tomorrow too.


you should be able to easily get up from echo lake with 2 bottles though. When I raced it I lasted the whole way with 2.


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks guys....i figured 3 bottles to the top for me. Looks like perfect weather tomorrow.

take care


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

There are no sinks or any other source of water at the summit. There is water and other refreshments at the Echo Lake store.


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Lodge = Point of Departure*

The Lodge at Echo Lake is well-stocked with goodies for cyclists, and courteous to roadies as well. Two bottles should get you to the top (it did for me, I'm slow, and it was hot), and you can restock at the Lodge on the way down. Enjoy.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

EndoMadness said:


> Thanks guys....i figured 3 bottles to the top for me. Looks like perfect weather tomorrow.
> 
> take care


Perfect weather for climbing! From my experience, probably the best condition I've ever had. Started at 61 degree from the base and only 52 degree at the summit. Hope you had a good time.


----------

